# SLOT CAR TRACK IN NW Arkansas?



## RACER-X

Hi,
Anyone out there aware of a 1/24th scale slot car track in NW Arkansas? 
THX in advance.
RACER-X


----------



## Rauncy

*ARK Tracks*

There used to be one in central AR in Jacksonville but its closed , believe there is one in Hazen. If I can get enough interest I may get a local hobby shop here in LR to put one up. Right now I run TJs and 1/43s but would be glad to go up in scale if I can find a commercial track here in state. 
Raunchy


----------



## RACER-X

Thanks for the reply, I am at least 2 hours from LR but thanks just the same.


----------



## bigdaddy33

Hello everyone, i amnew to this site but very excited to see that slot car racing is still live and well. I haveactually raced that track in Jacksonville, great tracks and good folks there too, did hate to see it shut down. I now reside in Batesville and a place here in town, Play Time Sports has a 1/24 scale track but havent had the chance to race it. i understand its only open weekends and i am usuall gone on weekends, but i have howeve bloed the dust of my sprint, and my 2 flexi 2 cars and looking forward to giving them a go again!! do wish however that you could find parts and tires around here, i had to order some online and hope its all right, lol its been too many years. anyway ill stop rambling now, great racing to all and ill keep an eye on this peice and update all with info about the track.
take it easy
Chris


----------



## Rauncy

*AR Slots*

Great now I have two reasons for going to Batesville. Mark Martin's Museum and slot cars, man it could not get any better! Thanks for info Bigdaddy33 !


----------



## Manning

There was a track in Fayetteville for about a month roughly a year ago. They got all set up, ran a few races then got flooded. Ruined the track, did a bunch of damage to the building. The guy talked really big about getting going again, but it never happened. I bought a bunch of stuff, ran one race. Really dissappointing. Really liked racing 1/24th slots in the mid '90's. 

Supposedly Joplin is still running. I have no idea what the name of the place might be. Track is near 7th and Main. Pretty sure they have a drag strip and a hill climb or something similar. I haven't been there in 10 years or so. About 1 1/2 hour drive. 

Tulsa has "Big Daddy's Indoor Raceway"......its actually in Broken Arrow. Pretty easy to find. 2125 N Aspen.... Less than 2 hours. 

Either one of those is wayyyyyy closer to NWA than driving the narrow windy roads over to Batesville....ugh.


----------



## bigdaddy33

Ok here is the scoop on the Batesville track...... track is swt up and close to being done, all they need to do is get the braids down, apparently the first set was installed wrong and had some problems but track looks pretty good id say its about 3/4 size of the big track that used to be in Jacksonville. so as soon as i know more ill pass it on. what about central Arkansas any action that away? i may start looking around Memphis and the Jonesboro area too.

talk to you guys soon
bigdaddy33


----------



## Rauncy

*AR Tracks*

@ Manning, Just about anywhere we go in AR we have those long and winding roads unless we live right on the interstate.
@ Bigdaddy33 , there not anything here in central Ar that I know of ,all them have shut down. I may go back and try to talk a local hobby shop into opening one, but he is kind of just hanging on during these times. Raunchy


----------



## bigdaddy33

Rauncy

thats cool i do hope that he may take interest in that, the latest on the track here - cannot keep braids down on track and the owner has decided that he didnt want to persue it any farther so after visiting with him at his business we struck a deal and now i have purchased a 120' eight lane track, complete with power transformer, eight parma flexi 2's with death star 16D's, controlers, half a dozen boxes of tires, spacers, gears, bodies, axles and motors. needless to say i am very excited about getting this track moved to my store and getting it ready to go. i have talked with some people from Slot Car City about the braids and they were very helpful so i am very sure that i should have it up and running by mid may and the best part is i didnt spend anything over $2,500 !! great deal  talk with you guys soon and ill post pics soon of the track and the progress

bigdaddy33


----------



## Rauncy

*AR track*

Bigdaddy33 , that's one cool deal you got. Good luck on the braids and keep me informed cause if there is anyway I can I'll show up at your store sometime. I hope your opened on Sat ,Sun and Mon cause those are my days off also. Like I said MM museum and slot cars can't get any better than that. 
Also could you give me more details and/or pictures of the track? 
Raunchy


----------



## Rauncy

I found this article but it dated 2004 ...this is in Fayetteville ... 
Billy Smith and business partner Brent Humphries recently opened Action Trax, a new slot racing center off College Avenue at the former site of Legends Pool Hall. 
Raunchy


----------



## Rauncy

*Arkansas*

Well bigdaddy , what up with the track? Raunchy


----------

